# So many problems with reiser4

## John5788

Is there some kind of problem with nitro3 and reiser4? Doing stuff on that one italian livecd is fine, but 2.6.9-nitro3 is giving me hell with reiser4. Random lockups, files disappearing. is this just nitro kernel or does every other kernel do this as well? first things i notice are these 'warnings' when im compiling the kernel:

```
  CC      fs/reiser4/debug.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/stats.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/jnode.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/znode.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/key.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/pool.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/tree_mod.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/estimate.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/carry.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/carry_ops.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/lock.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/tree.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/context.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/tap.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/coord.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/block_alloc.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/txnmgr.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/kassign.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/flush.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/wander.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/eottl.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/search.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/page_cache.o

fs/reiser4/page_cache.c: In function `set_page_dirty_internal':

fs/reiser4/page_cache.c:536: warning: passing arg 1 of `_read_lock_irq' from incompatible pointer type

fs/reiser4/page_cache.c:552: warning: passing arg 1 of `_read_unlock_irq' from incompatible pointer type

fs/reiser4/page_cache.c: In function `capture_reiser4_inodes':

fs/reiser4/page_cache.c:597: warning: passing arg 1 of `_read_lock_irqsave' from incompatible pointer type

fs/reiser4/page_cache.c:603: warning: passing arg 1 of `_read_unlock_irqrestore' from incompatible pointer type

  CC      fs/reiser4/lnode.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/kcond.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/seal.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/dscale.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/log.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/flush_queue.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/ktxnmgrd.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/kattr.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/blocknrset.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/super.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/oid.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/tree_walk.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/inode.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/vfs_ops.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/inode_ops.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/file_ops.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/as_ops.o

fs/reiser4/as_ops.c: In function `reiser4_clear_page_dirty':

fs/reiser4/as_ops.c:78: warning: passing arg 1 of `_read_lock_irqsave' from incompatible pointer type

fs/reiser4/as_ops.c:87: warning: passing arg 1 of `_read_unlock_irqrestore' from incompatible pointer type

fs/reiser4/as_ops.c:92: warning: passing arg 1 of `_read_unlock_irqrestore' from incompatible pointer type

fs/reiser4/as_ops.c: In function `reiser4_set_page_dirty':

fs/reiser4/as_ops.c:111: warning: passing arg 1 of `_read_lock_irq' from incompatible pointer type

fs/reiser4/as_ops.c:123: warning: passing arg 1 of `_read_unlock_irq' from incompatible pointer type

fs/reiser4/as_ops.c: In function `reiser4_releasepage':

fs/reiser4/as_ops.c:573: warning: passing arg 1 of `_write_lock_irq' from incompatible pointer type

fs/reiser4/as_ops.c:579: warning: passing arg 1 of `_write_unlock_irq' from incompatible pointer type

  CC      fs/reiser4/emergency_flush.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/spinprof.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/entd.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/readahead.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/crypt.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/diskmap.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/prof.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/repacker.o

fs/reiser4/repacker.c:400: warning: `wait_repacker_completion' defined but not used

fs/reiser4/repacker.c:595: warning: `init_repacker_sysfs_interface' defined but not used

fs/reiser4/repacker.c:612: warning: `done_repacker_sysfs_interface' defined but not used

  CC      fs/reiser4/status_flags.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/init_super.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/safe_link.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/plugin.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/plugin_set.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/node/node.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/object.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/symlink.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/cryptcompress.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/digest.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/node/node40.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/compress/minilzo.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/compress/compress.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/item/static_stat.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/item/sde.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/item/cde.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/item/blackbox.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/item/internal.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/item/tail.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/item/ctail.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/item/extent.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/item/extent_item_ops.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/item/extent_file_ops.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/item/extent_flush_ops.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/item/extent_repack_ops.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/hash.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/fibration.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/tail_policy.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/item/item.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/dir/hashed_dir.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/dir/pseudo_dir.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/dir/dir.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/security/perm.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/pseudo/pseudo.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/space/bitmap.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/disk_format/disk_format40.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/disk_format/disk_format.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/file/pseudo.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/file/file.o

fs/reiser4/plugin/file/file.c: In function `sync_page_list':

fs/reiser4/plugin/file/file.c:1211: warning: passing arg 1 of `_read_lock_irq' from incompatible pointer type

fs/reiser4/plugin/file/file.c:1223: warning: passing arg 1 of `_read_unlock_irq' from incompatible pointer type

fs/reiser4/plugin/file/file.c:1230: warning: passing arg 1 of `_read_lock_irq' from incompatible pointer type

fs/reiser4/plugin/file/file.c:1233: warning: passing arg 1 of `_read_unlock_irq' from incompatible pointer type

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/file/tail_conversion.o

  LD      fs/reiser4/reiser4.o

  LD      fs/reiser4/built-in.o
```

I think that has something to do with most of my problems. im guessing if i can get this to compile cleanly, then my problems go away.

----------

## John5788

OK, i think i narrowed the problem down. i turned SMP and HT off and recompiled and now this is the output for the reiser4 section

```
  CC      fs/reiser4/debug.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/stats.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/jnode.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/znode.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/key.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/pool.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/tree_mod.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/estimate.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/carry.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/carry_ops.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/lock.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/tree.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/context.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/tap.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/coord.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/block_alloc.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/txnmgr.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/kassign.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/flush.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/wander.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/eottl.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/search.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/page_cache.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/lnode.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/kcond.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/seal.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/dscale.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/log.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/flush_queue.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/ktxnmgrd.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/kattr.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/blocknrset.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/super.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/oid.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/tree_walk.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/inode.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/vfs_ops.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/inode_ops.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/file_ops.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/as_ops.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/emergency_flush.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/spinprof.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/entd.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/readahead.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/crypt.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/diskmap.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/prof.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/repacker.o

fs/reiser4/repacker.c:400: warning: `wait_repacker_completion' defined but not used

fs/reiser4/repacker.c:595: warning: `init_repacker_sysfs_interface' defined but not used

fs/reiser4/repacker.c:612: warning: `done_repacker_sysfs_interface' defined but not used

  CC      fs/reiser4/status_flags.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/init_super.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/safe_link.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/plugin.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/plugin_set.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/node/node.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/object.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/symlink.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/cryptcompress.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/digest.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/node/node40.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/compress/minilzo.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/compress/compress.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/item/static_stat.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/item/sde.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/item/cde.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/item/blackbox.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/item/internal.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/item/tail.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/item/ctail.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/item/extent.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/item/extent_item_ops.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/item/extent_file_ops.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/item/extent_flush_ops.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/item/extent_repack_ops.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/hash.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/fibration.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/tail_policy.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/item/item.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/dir/hashed_dir.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/dir/pseudo_dir.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/dir/dir.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/security/perm.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/pseudo/pseudo.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/space/bitmap.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/disk_format/disk_format40.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/disk_format/disk_format.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/file/pseudo.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/file/file.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/plugin/file/tail_conversion.o

  CC      fs/reiser4/sys_reiser4.o

  LD      fs/reiser4/reiser4.o

  LD      fs/reiser4/built-in.o
```

I only get 1 section of warning, im not sure where that one comes from. so reiser4 doesnt work with SMP+HT kernels.. :-/ this sucks.

----------

## John5788

i thought maybe turning pre-emptive kernel off in kernel config would prevent the hard lockups, but i was wrong. /me sighs, i think SMP + reiser4 = no hope for now

----------

## Jake

"warning" means the compiler thinks the code is wrong, but it might be perfectly fine. The repacker warnings are caused by a sloppy patch to disable the repacker by commenting out the only two functions that use the functions in your warnings. I don't know about the pointer warnings, but remember, they're just warnings, not errors.

----------

## Mpemba Effect

John, Alot of people seem to have the same problem, me included. I tried all the 2.6.9 nitro-sources and ck-sources < r3, even the vanillla sources which i patched with reiser4 had the same problem and with those same warning messages as you describe. Today however I tried the cko-sources-2.6.9-r3 which is based on ck3 and seems to work fabulously. I have no idea whats been done to the cko-sources to resolve this but I do know that nitro r3 which I think is also based on ck3 still suffers from the above problem.

----------

## ahorn

You mean changing from 2.6.9-nitro3 to 2.6.9-cko3 will make HT and reiser4 working? Hopefully seppe will add the neaded patch in nitro4. Any idea what is changed in cko3 for HT?

----------

## Mpemba Effect

 *ahorn wrote:*   

> You mean changing from 2.6.9-nitro3 to 2.6.9-cko3 will make HT and reiser4 working? Hopefully seppe will add the neaded patch in nitro4. Any idea what is changed in cko3 for HT?

 

I wouldn't go as far as to claim it fixes this for everyone but It definately did for me. It's the only 2.6.9 + reiser4 kernel that I've tried that doesn't seem to randomly hard lock. Unfortunately I have no idea whats in the cko kernel that fixes these crashes, those above reiser4 warning described by John doesn't come up in cko3 but does in all the other kernels. The only warning that does appear is:

```
  CC      fs/binfmt_script.o

  CC      fs/binfmt_elf.o

fs/binfmt_elf.c: In function `padzero':

fs/binfmt_elf.c:113: warning: ignoring return value of `clear_user', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

include/asm/uaccess.h: In function `create_elf_tables':

fs/binfmt_elf.c:175: warning: ignoring return value of `__copy_to_user', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

fs/binfmt_elf.c:273: warning: ignoring return value of `copy_to_user', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

fs/binfmt_elf.c: In function `load_elf_binary':

fs/binfmt_elf.c:758: warning: ignoring return value of `clear_user', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

fs/binfmt_elf.c: In function `fill_psinfo':

fs/binfmt_elf.c:1226: warning: ignoring return value of `copy_from_user', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      fs/devpts/inode.o

  LD      fs/devpts/devpts.o
```

No reiser4 warning at all. If you're having hard locks with reiser4, ht & 2.6.9 give cko3 a whirl and post back here  :Smile: 

----------

## ahorn

It stops at ext2  :Sad: 

----------

## Lore

hm, I've the same problems with reiser4 on my root partition, random lockups (HT+SMP enabled) and a 2.6.9 nitro3 kernel .

Stupidly, i can't compile a new kernel because the lockups happens always before the process is finished. I think this is caused bei the great disk writing activity during compiling.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

And i can't find a boot param to turn smp off (is ther one?).

----------

## Taladar

You could try to mount /var/tmp/portage (where all the disc activity happens during compiling) via tmpfs and hope the tmpfs doesn't get swapped out too often

----------

## Lore

@taladar

Thanks, but I booted kanotix and built a new kernel there. Reiser4 gives me more performance than Hyper Threading and I'm hoping and waiting for nitro4 now to patch that problem.

----------

## Nikore

Thanks for the tip about 2.6.9-cko3 +SMP/HT it runs grate on my computer, been runing for several hours now with hevy compiling going on and playing doom3 with no lock ups or anything else.

----------

## John5788

 *Lore wrote:*   

> @taladar
> 
> Thanks, but I booted kanotix and built a new kernel there. Reiser4 gives me more performance than Hyper Threading and I'm hoping and waiting for nitro4 now to patch that problem.

 

im waiting for nitro4 maybe to fix that problem too

----------

## ahorn

I've got so many lookups by installing cko and spend many time on fsck.reiser4 because .ccache got a lot of fs-errors and there're more than 1000 files so fsck runs and runs and ...

finally fs is consistent, boot moved from ext2 to ext3 (ext2 is broken at kernel on my pc *rolleyes*) and the system runs smoothly with HT and reiser4, so thanks Mpemba Effect for this post.

hope that newer kernel realeases will support HT&R4 by general

are you use the HT scheduler and preemptible kernel (i've got kernel panic from time to time with preemptible) and what's your kernel line (I'm forced to use acpi=nopci noapic nolapic)

----------

## Mpemba Effect

 *ahorn wrote:*   

> I've got so many lookups by installing cko and spend many time on fsck.reiser4 because .ccache got a lot of fs-errors and there're more than 1000 files so fsck runs and runs and ...
> 
> finally fs is consistent, boot moved from ext2 to ext3 (ext2 is broken at kernel on my pc *rolleyes*) and the system runs smoothly with HT and reiser4, so thanks Mpemba Effect for this post.
> 
> hope that newer kernel realeases will support HT&R4 by general
> ...

 

Glad you got working mate  :Smile:  I have preempt disabled at the moment, for some reason preempt seems to be playing funny buggers with the ati-drivers. Other than that preempt seemed to be working ok, although I didn't really test it much. My kernel line is exactly as it is in the gentoo handbook. I have ACPI disabled in the kernel.

----------

## ahorn

huh, i guess ht doesn't work without acpi. acpi does many problems so i'm going to disable it also. 

the ext2 problem is gone - the kernel source was also fs-error. now it compiles without error. without preemptible it works "stable" with the 9800xt

there's a new nitro out there: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=252838

any reportings to HT&R4?

----------

## John5788

 *ahorn wrote:*   

> huh, i guess ht doesn't work without acpi. acpi does many problems so i'm going to disable it also. 
> 
> the ext2 problem is gone - the kernel source was also fs-error. now it compiles without error. without preemptible it works "stable" with the 9800xt
> 
> there's a new nitro out there: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=252838
> ...

 

still waiting for reports too  :Smile: 

----------

## Mpemba Effect

 *ahorn wrote:*   

> huh, i guess ht doesn't work without acpi. acpi does many problems so i'm going to disable it also. 
> 
> the ext2 problem is gone - the kernel source was also fs-error. now it compiles without error. without preemptible it works "stable" with the 9800xt
> 
> there's a new nitro out there: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=252838
> ...

 

cko3 is still the only one that works  :Sad: 

----------

## fallow

test 2610-rc2-vv_e1 also  , latest reiser4 + fixes from mm. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1766655#1766655

I don`t have SMP + HT , I compiling it with SMP+HT= fine .

greetz  :Smile: 

----------

## Lepaca Kliffoth

I advise you try xx-sources ( http://xx-sources.sf.net , get cvs). They're based on 2.6.10-rc1. I've had no problems yet (yes, of course I'm on reiser4 too) although I wouldn't go as far as saying your problem will be fixed just like this - it may happen though.

----------

## Redeeman

you say you have those "problems", problems would be compile errors.. warnings are not.

----------

## Pepek

 *Redeeman wrote:*   

> you say you have those "problems", problems would be compile errors.. warnings are not.

 

Read first post in this thread. Problems are not warnings, but random lockups and files dissappear.

Cheers.  :Cool: 

----------

## ahorn

 *Pepek wrote:*   

>  *Redeeman wrote:*   you say you have those "problems", problems would be compile errors.. warnings are not. 
> 
> Read first post in this thread. Problems are not warnings, but random lockups and files dissappear.
> 
> Cheers. 

 

just like that ...

----------

## Pepek

 *ahorn wrote:*   

> Any idea what is changed in cko3 for HT?

 

I know that. In cko3 is reiser4 from reiser4-snapshot-for-2.6.10-rc1 and than it's backported to the 2.6.9 kernel.

Cheers.  :Cool: 

----------

## ahorn

Fine  :Smile: 

problem seems to be gone  :Razz: 

----------

